# Rotting larvae?



## eltalia (Jun 12, 2017)

Don't look good does it, Dean.
The failure in hygiene is down to the state of that colony, a "weak" amount of numbers and likely poor conditions to build up in.
Given the lack of discolouration - and the lie of those larvae seen - it is more likely to be starvation over disease/poisioned, the chewed caps being an attempt to remove failed pupae.
Still, it would not hurt to have someone local take a look or if not run tests for disease.

Bill


----------



## 0verdrive (Nov 2, 2016)

eltalia said:


> Don't look good does it, Dean.
> The failure in hygiene is down to the state of that colony, a "weak" amount of numbers and likely poor conditions to build up in.
> Given the lack of discolouration - and the lie of those larvae seen - it is more likely to be starvation over disease/poisioned, the chewed caps being an attempt to remove failed pupae.
> Still, it would not hurt to have someone local take a look or if not run tests for disease.
> ...


All the hives have at least 4-6 frames of honey, so I wouldn't think they'd be starving. I was planning on combining hives, but didn't want to combine them if one or more of them was diseased. I think they've been slowly weakening through the summer, but I didn't have the experience to recognize when to ask for help, particularly since I was giving them time for the new queens to mate, etc...

But I think you're right - I have enough variables that I need to have someone come out. I've emailed my local bee keeper's association to see if there's someone that can take a look with me.

Thanks again,
~Dean


----------

